# Trying to identify



## tonybones (Oct 12, 2012)

Got this little group that looked all the same as chicks now they are each a bit different from one another , and also wondering if they are bantam , id say they are six to 8 weeks old , ive tried a search of my own and so far suspect they are old English game hens ?? Thanks for your input


----------



## tonybones (Oct 12, 2012)

The group


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They are certainly not games, unfortunately. The body style is completely different. How big are they? They look rather large to be bantams, but that's me trying to gauge their size in relation to the leaves lol.

Where did you get them? Honestly they just look like barnyard bred to me. Nothing about them is pointing to any one breed. They've got a few different traits to them.


----------



## tonybones (Oct 12, 2012)

Could possibly be , I asked where we bought the chicks and he has no idea , maybe he buys in bulk as is for a cheaper price.. i asked him , it doesnt say on the invoice? Lol as for the birds they are a feisty bunch im suspecting a roo or 2 in there , they like to go at it with eachother. Establishing a pecking order I assume.


----------



## Akarnf2 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thy seems to me like mix-breed of some kind.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

I need help what kind of rooster is this red sex link or rir
View attachment 17542


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Neither. Red sex link roosters have a lot of white on them, RIR are a deep, rich mahogany colour, not this orangey red.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

So what do u think it is then


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A mutt. Could very likely have red sex link in it.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Can't really tell his body shape but it also doesn't look very RIR or sex-linky to me. Maybe a Buff Orpington cross? That might explain the color and the fluffy/fat look... Then again it's hard to tell if that's just the angle of the picture.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Can't really tell his body shape but it also doesn't look very RIR or sex-linky to me. Maybe a Buff Orpington cross? That might explain the color and the fluffy/fat look... Then again it's hard to tell if that's just the angle of the picture.


You're right. A better side shot pic with the bird standing just might lead to a more definitive answer.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

View attachment 17547
am there a other pic of him so when he breed I have just mutts or what


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll have beautiful birds whether they are mutts or not. Some of the prettiest birds out there are not pure breds.


----------



## Akarnf2 (Dec 27, 2014)

The green shanks of the first make me thinks about EE!


----------

